# Cold Weather straINS



## Cannabiscotti (Aug 23, 2009)

has anyone ever experienced a strain that could finish through snowy weather outdoors? i read of a strain (Mazar-i-Sharif, grown in Afgan.) that said 

"Traditionally harvested in the first half of December with the onset of the brutal Central Asian winter, Mazar-i-Sharif plants will enjoy cold conditions, including snow, and will turn a deep blood red in low temperatures. Growers favour leaving harvest as late as possible, sometimes into early January."

anyone heard of this before? i may have a new Christmas Tree next year...!


----------



## jmansweed (Aug 23, 2009)

I've grown Skywalker for years now. It's half Blueberry, Half Mazar. Before I read your thread I thought of Mazar. When first starting Skywalker, I used 30 seeds and selected a Mazar strong phenotype to continue with. It is by far the hardiest plant I've worked with and continues to florish when other strains are effected by disease and pests. Although I've never attempted to grow through frosts or into snowy weather my Skywalker has proven to be resistant to all sorts of environmental issues. I've grown straight Blueberry also and I absolutely missed the unfinicky and resilient Mazar qualitys. I think it's a great strain to try out and think it stands a good chance of at least out lasting others in colder situations. Best of luck - let us know how it goes......


----------



## Cannabiscotti (Aug 24, 2009)

it says in the description also (the real seed company, from attitude seedbank) that they can grow to 4 meters and yield 1.5-2KG. i know it's possible for MJ to produce like that, but near the equator, right?  Mazar I Sharif is 37*longitude. LA is 34*. i'm closer to 40*....
can't wait


----------

